# Ecallers



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I was wondering what the best thing was for ecaller batteries? Something that lasts all day and is decently cheap if that exists. Thanks for any info!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Garden tractor battery depending on your ecaller


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I second the garden tractor battery if you want something that will last probably 2 full day hunts. I've tried the vexilar style batteries, but they don't seem to last too long for me.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

battery selection should be based on how you run your e-caller. smaller efficient e-callers run all day on vexilar style 7 or 8ah batteries. Some guys need big 20ah batteries like those found in lawnmowers to run their callers all day. I use the Universal Battery brand p# UB12150. bigger than a vex battery but smaller and 2 pounds lighter than a lawnmower battery.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i run the same as the professor, great battery never had a problem running out of juice, i even use them on my vortexs, run all day except for maybe an hour if i decide to go eat.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I use a jetski battery just for the fact that they run all day and are waterproof. Also they aren't heavy and bulky which is also a plus.


----------

